# Need some advice!



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

Im thinking about putting my horse up for share but im unsure of what all dos and dont are im also worried because hes forward going that i will get a unexperianced rider who says they are experienced (i can normally spot them) not sure how much to ask for and details into it anyone know?? or can help???


----------



## apache (Jul 16, 2009)

i had my own horses but still took on a loan and i made up my own contract with her and found a witness to sign it this is one of the better ways as you get what you want but you also take [in your case] the sharers.its easy as you know what it is your going to want for your horse/pony.you can stipulate what they do and what they feed as and when and insurance etc how much they pay towards all costs and dont hack the butt of the animal.you could split all costs down the middle but if its more time thats an issue with you than costs then just go for a straight forward £20 pounds aweek which is the usual i see depending on the facilities on the yard that you could charge more.on the other hand if you go for a full or part loan just be careful as i done that with a very expensive hanovarion cross and she moved with it and never to this day found him.microchipping maybe worth a thought just incase,i dont know how much it is now but when idone it it was bout 6 years ago im sure i paid about £50.


----------



## apache (Jul 16, 2009)

michelleice said:


> Im thinking about putting my horse up for share but im unsure of what all dos and dont are im also worried because hes forward going that i will get a unexperianced rider who says they are experienced (i can normally spot them) not sure how much to ask for and details into it anyone know?? or can help???


how much do you know about horses?ask anything like what would they do if ie colic,lameness occured well anything,also when they back the horse think of what they would be asked to do in lessons ie;letters,change leg see if they know whether to sit until right leg,im sure your,l know when the time comes and you could also ask an experienced person to be there at the time.tell you what if you have a riding establishment near you ask if they,d mind helping you out and the best way to do it.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Advertise for an experienced rider first and you have every right to give them a lesson on your horse first and if you feel they are not suitable then politely tell them so.
I agree I would ask them some questions on stable management and health and what they would do in an emergency.
I would also have a contract written up and witnessed so you still have the final decision on any area of your horses welfare.
Remember sharing is just that,you do not lose control of your horse like when full loaning so your decision is final.
You need to find someone you get on with and trust and who you feel safe to entrust your horse to .The only way to do that is to vet each person yu have interested and cchoose who you feel is right.
As for how much to ask for that is something you need to think about. Some people just say for the sharer to do part of the work and maybe cover the cost of shoeing maybe or you may want half the livery cost. It is something you need to discuss with the applicant and think just how big a share you want them to have.


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

apache said:


> how much do you know about horses?ask anything like what would they do if ie colic,lameness occured well anything,also when they back the horse think of what they would be asked to do in lessons ie;letters,change leg see if they know whether to sit until right leg,im sure your,l know when the time comes and you could also ask an experienced person to be there at the time.tell you what if you have a riding establishment near you ask if they,d mind helping you out and the best way to do it.


i know a great deal about horses had allot of problem horses, Ive seen a ruff contract i would follow. Been told i could get £60 month then ask for £20 towards shoeing i hate asking for cash so ill see how it goes .

Problem is hes very forward going and he cannot be hacked more than 3 days a week (i want to ride 2 of them!) i could up him 2 4 days but hes not fit enough to be galloped/cantered constant and he is very strong and pushy with new peeps all scare for me in case he throws them.


----------



## minizoo (Jul 13, 2009)

i have two sharers. i have two very diff horses so i was particular about who i got. as it stands i ended up with the perfect person for each horse.
I take half of livery and half shoes and they get unlimited riding although i know a lot of people restrict the rtiding to 2 or 3 days a week but because i have two horses and my shareres do diff days i always have a horse to ride when i go up.

if your lad is very forward and not a novice ride then it will def help to get him out more and to have a diff rider too. my horse is young green and spooky but with regular work(6 days a week) he is calming and loving it. my shareres also get to compete with my boys as and when we can all make it.
the best bet is to be 100% honest in your advert and when speaking to them xx


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

he has problem with his leg where if ridden more than 4 days (no constant galloping and cantering) he will go lame so its a tricky one gonna try and get someone but I'm going to be picky as hell about it! would it be nasty to put over 20 age limit? or is that being silly?


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

michelleice said:


> he has problem with his leg where if ridden more than 4 days (no constant galloping and cantering) he will go lame so its a tricky one gonna try and get someone but I'm going to be picky as hell about it! would it be nasty to put over 20 age limit? or is that being silly?


Of course its not being silly when its your horses health at risk!! you put an ad up for what your looking for and what will suit you and you boy!! xx


----------



## minizoo (Jul 13, 2009)

whats wrong with his leg exactly? never heard of a lameness that only crops up after 4 consistend days riding. have you got him booted up for riding and on a suppliment?


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

he has Navicular in his front leg and Lyriengal paralisis (think thats how its spelt) over riding makes him lame hes on a suppliment from the vet expensive version of supa flex


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

minizoo said:


> whats wrong with his leg exactly? never heard of a lameness that only crops up after 4 consistend days riding. have you got him booted up for riding and on a suppliment?


I also know of a horse who comes lame after a couple days of school work. He was retired from dressage due to it, was sold to his owner for £120,000 and boom one day he couldn't work. Went to Newmarket etc for all these scans, MRI, cat scans, all they were able to say was not to over school him and he must retire from dressage, I'm not kidding the woman spent THOUSANDS on trying to find out what it was. They even now have no idea what it is, but he is lame on his left shoulder if he is schooled for too longer period.

I hadn't ever heard of it before I met this boy either!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

michelleice said:


> Im thinking about putting my horse up for share but im unsure of what all dos and dont are im also worried because hes forward going that i will get a unexperianced rider who says they are experienced (i can normally spot them) not sure how much to ask for and details into it anyone know?? or can help???


Hi, what stage are you at right now?

I've ridden a horse for a woman before, the same one I mentioned who goes lame after too much schooling on one rein. This horse belongs to you and you do whatever the hell you want! If you feel someone 35+ is more suitable then go for it! I'm sure if you said 20+ and the right 18 year old came along there would be room for a change 

Please though, make sure you draw up and get a contact signed properly to protect all of you.

The best advice I can also give, is get them to ride your horse in his own paddock where he may well play up, or let them try him out in the school, then put him in a confined area where he is likely to test them by being forward, and you can see for yourself what you make of them.

This is coming from a 17 year old who at just over 14 was plonked on a tb x who p*ssed off numerous times with me down main roads, LOL! I would have been classed as experienced by my riding school, I could do pirouettes/shoulder in in canter etc, but I wasn't experienced in horses who were this strong or highly strung, but I did soon learn!


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

im going to do it on a week trial where they dont ride without me being there he is very lazy horse in field but out on his own riding he plays up (fine for me used to it) but will happily canter back to yard given half chance! might have to take my bike with me for trial hes fast walker and im well unfit! gonna draw up a contract that suits us both


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello! The only advice I can give is if you were to loan out your horse make sure you trust the person you loan him to. 
Missy ​


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

Little Missy said:


> Hello! The only advice I can give is if you were to loan out your horse make sure you trust the person you loan him to.
> Missy ​


Hi Missy i dont want to loan him out i want a sharer


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

michelleice said:


> he has Navicular in his front leg and Lyriengal paralisis (think thats how its spelt) over riding makes him lame hes on a suppliment from the vet expensive version of supa flex


If he has Navicular I wouldnt risk anyone else riding him personally. But i guess if your not able to have the time to hack him out enough you'll need perhaps an older experienced rider that will be sensible with him.


----------

